# Nausea and breast tenderness gone at 9 weeks



## broccoli (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi

I have spent the last two days worrying and searching for answers.  I had an emergency scan on Mon at 8 + 5 and it showed everything was fine (HB, measured 21mm etc) due to bleeding on Sat/Sun - no sign of why.  Since Sat, my pregnancy symptoms seem to have been disappearing and now all I have is mild bloating and mild abdo discomfort (had that most of the time).  I was feeling nausea from about 7 weeks - sometimes all day, sometimes worse than others and sore bbs - not necessarily every day.

Why have my symptoms gone ( all I had was mild nausea after eating tea last night)?  No sore bbs - they don't even seem bigger.  Is this a sign of miscarriage or can pg symtoms go so early?  I feel as though I can't go to the drs again as I only just went.

Thanks, worried B
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Symptoms can come and go at any time, as your body starts to get used to the hormones, so it doesn't necessarily mean that anything is wrong.  I know how worrying it is though, so if you are still concerned in a couple of days, see your gp again, it doesn't matter that you have just seen them, they may be able to reassure you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## broccoli (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for your reply.  I will try to think positively and see how I feel in a few days.

B
x


----------

